# CLASSIC HOBBIES 18T,B,and R's



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Classic Hobbies In Akron Ohio Are Running The Assosiated 18t,18b,and The 18r On Saturday[oval] Starting Next Sunday Anything Road Coarse With A Big Class Of 18t,b,and R's.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's Coming This Week


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

im in for saturday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How do they run it on Sat is it on the oval or do You make a road course?


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Friday offroad, Saturday Oval, Possibly Sunday road course with enough people.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*bud Are You And The Gaing Coming Saturday*


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Classic is racing inside on bad weather days*

We Are Racing Inside Tomorrow


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Bud anytime you want me to set up a road course just let me know a week in advance and it is yours.

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I know a few of the 18r's would like a road course and theres always a few road guys lookin to run.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE AND SO WILL BILL WEAVER FOR A LITTLE SLIDER RACING:thumbsup:
I'LL BRING MY BRP IF THERE'S A CLASS MAYBE BILL WILL ALSO...I'LL ASK HIM.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So how did it go?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> So how did it go?


IT DIDN'T :drunk::drunk:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So I guess that means they ran outside right?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> So I guess that means they ran outside right?


WE DIDN'T RUN AT ALL


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nobody there or what??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Nobody there or what??


JUST ME....AND BILL WAS ON HIS WAY


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW Bummer


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it was a little short notice, but this weekend we plan on running outside with the electric and the nitro, so if any of you 18's are ready come on down.

General:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Steve,will There Be A Slider Class???


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I talked to Roy and he said we might get some sliders wanting to run so we'll post it and see what happens. I know if it rains we will be running inside.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> I talked to Roy and he said we might get some sliders wanting to run so we'll post it and see what happens. I know if it rains we will be running inside.


JUST KEEP ME POSTED....PLEASE


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Devon, I don't know what's up with the guy's hopefully they start popping up, i know its going to rain sat. but it dont look like anyone wants to run. I think thier all just taking a break from the indoor season. I know in 2 weeks i'm going to put in the clay oval and i've been getting alot of the guys interested in running it with the sliders and the sprint cars,so keep in tune and we'll see what happens. Thanks for the attemps you've been making. We'll just have to keep it up and sooner or later they'll come back out to run.

General:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS STEVE,I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR ANY UPDATES..:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We will be running the 18's this fri inside or out depending on the weather. come on down we will start at 4:00 and racing will start at 6:00. Sat and Sun its calling for rain again so lets do something it cant stop.:thumbsup:

General


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Will It Be Oval Or Off Road???


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

i tkink every body wants to run offroad


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

IM PUTTING UP 20 BUCKS TO THE SPEC TRUCK WINNER AND 1 MORE CLASS WITH THE MOST ENTRIES...FOR SATURDAY:woohoo::woohoo::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IF ANY SLIDERS OR MINI LATE MODELS WANT TO RACE PLEASE POST...I WANT TO RACE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just run Your slider on the jumps it will take it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*BUD ARE YOU AND THE BRP GUYS COMING SATURDAY:thumbsup:*


BudBartos said:


> Just run Your slider on the jumps it will take it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We will be running the oval on Sat. (carpet):thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ICEMAN96 said:


> *BUD ARE YOU AND THE BRP GUYS COMING SATURDAY:thumbsup:*


 
I don't have plans to but I know several want to run sliders.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I can bring my slider down Sat. What time is racing start General?
Jeff


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

practice starts at 12:00 and races start at 5:00:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I can bring my slider down Sat. What time is racing start General?
> Jeff


OK,THATS TWO OF US:woohoo:I THINK WE NEED THREE FOR A CLASS...IF WE GET THREE I'LL SHOW SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Would The Sliders And 18t's Be Willing To Run Together


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> Would The Sliders And 18t's Be Willing To Run Together


ARE THE 18T's STOCK?? OR ARE THEY LIPO & BRUSHLESS.
I WOULDN'T MIND IT...I JUST WANT TO RACE.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

It's pretty much run what you bring but if we get enough people qwe can run a couple of differant classes.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Stock 18t's


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

RUNNING TOGETHER IS FINE WITH ME :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I can bring my 18t too. it's stock except for the pinion is larger.
Jeff


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*THATS WHAT WE ARE RUNNING STOCK MOTORS WITH 18 TOOTH GEAR.SO FAR THERE IS 6 18T'S TONIGHT*


Kyosho Racer said:


> I can bring my 18t too. it's stock except for the pinion is larger.
> Jeff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Davon >> I sure hope You get to runthat thing


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Davon >> I sure hope You get to runthat thing


I DID...IT WAS ALOT OF FUN...I TQed AND FINISHED 2nd...MIGHT HAVE DONE BETTER BUT THE MOTOR CRAPPED OUT ...NEXT TIME 
THANKS STEVE
ALOT OF PEOPLE WERE LOOKING AT MY LATE MODEL...MAYBE THE NEXT BIG THING???
STEVE SOLD TWO TONIGHT.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

STEVE,HERE'S THAT YOUTUBE VIDEO...1/10th LATE MODELS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LwWHlzXnw&feature=related
TOURING CARS WITH DRIFT TIRES AND LATE MODEL BODIES


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Davon hope you bring your late model next week. there will be atleast 2 more comin plus sliders too.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

DAVON said:


> STEVE,HERE'S THAT YOUTUBE VIDEO...1/10th LATE MODELS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LwWHlzXnw&feature=related
> TOURING CARS WITH DRIFT TIRES AND LATE MODEL BODIES


thats awesome!!!!! I would be down for that.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Davon hope you bring your late model next week. there will be atleast 2 more comin plus sliders too.


I'LL BE THERE IF THEY RACE THEM.
THESE LITTLE CARS ARE AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

That was a cool vid. thanks for posting it. Looks like were gonna start a new class, could be fun.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats how TC should be.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

If we get enough poeple I'll pick up a late model too.
Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

So are we planning to run indoor oval every Sat. That would be cool.
Jeff


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Could Get Into That And I Know Troy Loves Drifting So We Are 2 More


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Are Going To Use A Mini Style Chassis Or 1/10 Scale


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Let's run again this Saturday. I can't run on Sunday we're having a party at the house.
I'll bring the silder and 18t again. and maybe a late model if i get one this week.
Jeff


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I,ll have the late madels in on Wed. But we will have to run the indoor track on Fri. because we are going to be runnin the nitro,and pan cars on the asphalt on sat. We should be able to get enough guys here on fri to run the sliders,1/18b's and the late model.:thumbsup:


Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IF YOUR RACING I'LL BE THERE FRIDAY...SLIDER & LATE MODEL FOR ME :thumbsup:
JUST TELL ME WHAT TIME.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Practice will start at 4:00 and racing will start at 6:30. 


Steve


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DAVON said:


> IF YOUR RACING I'LL BE THERE FRIDAY...SLIDER & LATE MODEL FOR ME :thumbsup:
> JUST TELL ME WHAT TIME.


Davon, Are you running a 1/18 Losi late model or a 1/10 TC late model?


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I can be there friday with the slider and maybe the late model
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Davon, Are you running a 1/18 Losi late model or a 1/10 TC late model?


LOSI LATE MODEL & SLIDER...SO FAR :tongue:
LETS GO RACING BOYS!!!!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

davon
was that youtube video of the late modes on a carpet (ozite) surface ?
or was that some sort of concrete surface.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Indyslots is carpet. They had pvc drift tires on the cars. They look like they would be a blast!!! I don't think motor and battery wars would be a problem!!! I think they would put a premium on driving?:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

AS FAR AS I KNOW IT WAS CARPET....4WD,DRIFT TIRES AND MAYBE 4 CELLS...BRUSH THE DUST OFF ALL THE OLD TC3s AND LETS RACE BOYS & GIRLS,:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd be in if Classic wasn't so darn far away!!! I have one TC-3 and two TC-4's sitting here collecting dust. I'm going to set up a late model and hopefully get a chance to race it a couple of times over the summer. The Vintage TA racing looks fun also!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> The Vintage TA racing looks fun also!!!


I'M IN FOR THAT TOO...ALREADY HAVE 2 JRX-S WITH BODIES ALL I NEED ARE TIRES AND 4 CELL PACKS AND A ROAD COARSE


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

the trans am would be cool too, decisions decisions...


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Troy And I Will Be There With 18t's Maybe The Losi Mini Late Model On Friday


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Oval Or Road*

*WHO WANTS OVAL OR ROAD COARSE..I VOTE OVAL*:wave::woohoo::dude:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

road course definately!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I got 6 of the late models so come and get um.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

got any clear bodies yet steve?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

They should be here by fri.:thumbsup:
Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you get a black late model in? and will u be there tonight?
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> *I VOTE OVAL*:wave::woohoo::dude:


ME TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We are going to run the oval this weekend on fri. because there are alot of late models, sliders,and 1/18th scale wanting to run onthe oval, and then next week we are going to start racing the drift cars on thurs. on the road course, and fri will be the offroad one week and then the oval the next.

We will start the practice at 4:00 and start racing at 6:30 on thurs and fri


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> next week we are going to start racing the drift cars on thurs. on the road course


WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE DRIFT CARS?? # OF CELLS & BODY TYPE AND DO YOU HAVE THE TIRES??


----------



## RollaErn (Mar 18, 2008)

ill be there friday and my buddy is comin too everyone should bring there 18s its a blast


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

WERE GONNA START OFF WITH STOCK OUT OF THE BOX AND THEN AS WE GO WWE WILL START A SS CLASS AS PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO GO UP IN CLASS. THE E10 COMES WITH THE 6CELL 1500 AND MIKE WAS RUNNIN IT LAST NIGHT AND IT GOES PRETTY GOOD WITH NO HOP UPS.

GENERAL:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The Tires Will Be In By Wed.

And You Can Run Any Body For Now


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Troy And Myself Will Be There Early


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO RACE :woohoo:...WHAT'S THE EARLIEST TIME THAT I CAN GET THERE?? THANKS DAVE


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

4:00 I'll have the track open


----------



## hpiguy01 (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys jsut wondering if anyone planned on coming out next thurs for the drift class i reallywant to get it started up they are crazy fun to slide around plz pm me ifyou plan on coming out next thurs:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be there at about 5:30. I'll be running slider and late model.
Jeff Gordon (LOL)


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Great time tonight! some good close racing goin on, the 18t's were nothing but madness!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Great time tonight! some good close racing goin on, the 18t's were nothing but madness!!!


I TOTALLY AGREE...:thumbsup:
THANKS STEVE


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Awsome time tonight. great racing all around. I'm really liking the late model class. Can't wait to get a bunch of them out there at once.
Jeff


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

BRING ALL 18'THS OUT TO RUN ON THE OUTSIDE OVAL THERE ARE ABOUT 6 COMING ALLREADY.RACING STARTS AT 4:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey people, had a great time with the minis and the late models on Fri. Cant wait till next Fri. theres going to be a few more that didn't get to show this week. I think there was 14 of us here which is pretty good for last min arrangments. See ya soon,

General:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Deb, when you see this PM me and i can reply from here. Thanks

Steve


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

What Type Of Racing Is Going On This Saturday??


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Outdoor oval. Nitro touring and 18's were there last Sat. I won the 18th class with my 18r.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Outdoor oval. Nitro touring and 18's were there last Sat. I won the 18th class with my 18r.
> Jeff


YOU MEAN SATURDAY...RIGHT???
I HAVE BRP THIS FRIDAY...WILL THEY RUN THE SLIDERS AND LATE MODELS TOO???
I MIGHT SHOW UP...WHAT TIME???
HEEEYYY,YOU EDITED


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

davon said:


> you Mean Saturday...right???
> I Have Brp This Friday...will They Run The Sliders And Late Models Too???
> I Might Show Up...what Time???
> Heeeyyy,you Edited


Saturday Racing At 4 *If The Weather Is Bad We Will Run Inside* If It Turns Left You Can Race It


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IF ANYBODY WANTS TO RUN SLIDERS OR LATE MODELS PLEASE POST UP :thumbsup:
I WANT TO.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry fellas wont be able to make it this sat. might try for some friday night racin though. Got my drift late model to try out.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Dave,
Thanks for the heads-up on the 1400 batts from Tower. I ordered 2 Sun. and am cycleling them right now.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*STEVE HAS THEM ORDERD ALSO*


Kyosho Racer said:


> Hey Dave,
> Thanks for the heads-up on the 1400 batts from Tower. I ordered 2 Sun. and am cycleling them right now.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Hey Dave,
> Thanks for the heads-up on the 1400 batts from Tower. I ordered 2 Sun. and am cycleling them right now.
> Thanks,
> Jeff


THEY'LL MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE...ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE SATURDAY??
I HAVE A BRP POINTS RACE FRIDAY.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure yet. I'll be racing Sun. for sure. Not sure which day to run Fri. Or Sat. It's still up in the air.
Jeff


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys, check out the racing events thread for classic's july race.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

General


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone runnin tomorrow? (Fri)...


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Got my drift late model to try out.


TELL ME HOW IT WENT...CAN'T WAIT TO TRY MINE :thumbsup:
STILL WAITING FOR TIRES:freak:


----------



## hpiguy01 (May 11, 2008)

i wanna see how the late models drift against my e10 umm.... ill prolly see you guys tommorrow for the 18t race if i can get some brushes...there done


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Me And Troy Will Be There Today And Saturday


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'M IN FOR SATURDAY...DOORS OPEN AT NOON...RIGHT??
RACING AT 5??


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

you got it:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Great racing tonight. The new kid with the 18r was doing great.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Any Sliders Or Late Models Up For Saturday???


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Are We On For Indoors On Friday??


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Count me in.
Jeff


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Troy And Myself Will Be There For 18t And Spec Truck


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Count me in.
> Jeff


ME TOO...:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

ill be there, might be a lil late unless i can get a few jobs to go in early. Davon bring your 1/10th latemodel!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Natalie, Have you run your 1/10th late model yet? What springs do you have on it?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> ill be there, might be a lil late unless i can get a few jobs to go in early. Davon bring your 1/10th latemodel!!!


I'LL HAVE IT THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Troy And Myself Will Be There Thinking About The Late Models


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

dont tease me like that just getum and runum


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS STEVE, HAD ALOT OF FUN TONIGHT... HAD SOME CLOSE RACING...SMALL TURN OUT...BUT BIG FUN..:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We will be running all he classes outside this Fri. so get here as close to 4 as possible. Sat we will be closed but we will have a table and a small oval track set up at the Wings Over Akron Airshow. So come on down and race and help us try to get some new faces into the hobby.



General:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> We will be running all he classes outside this Fri. so get here as close to 4 as possible. Sat we will be closed but we will have a table and a small oval track set up at the Wings Over Akron Airshow. So come on down and race and help us try to get some new faces into the hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> General:thumbsup:


WILL YOU BE RUNNING OFF-ROAD THIS SUNDAY???


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, the offroad will still be open.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> We will be running all he classes outside this Fri. so get here as close to 4 as possible. Sat we will be closed but we will have a table and a small oval track set up at the Wings Over Akron Airshow. So come on down and race and help us try to get some new faces into the hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> General:thumbsup:


ANY SLIDERS OR LATE MODELS GOING TO TRY THE ASPHALT???


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

not me, i wont be able to get there that early, see ya next week!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

The Weather Doesn't Look Good For Friday So Inside Or Out Troy And I Will Have Are 18t's,mini Late Models,spec Trucks And Nitro's.almost Forgot Emily Will Be There To With A 18


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> The Weather Doesn't Look Good For Friday So Inside Or Out Troy And I Will Have Are 18t's,mini Late Models,spec Trucks And Nitro's.almost Forgot Emily Will Be There To With A 18


ANYBODY ELSE???
JEFF I FOUND THE REAR POD PLATES FOR YOUR BRP....YOU WANT THEM??
THE PRICE IS RIGHT..FREE BABY!!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> The Weather Doesn't Look Good For Friday So Inside Or Out Troy And I Will Have Are 18t's,mini Late Models,spec Trucks And Nitro's.almost Forgot Emily Will Be There To With A 18


80% CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON...SO DOES THAT MEAN INDOORS???


----------



## billybrown9488 (Jun 5, 2008)

intrested in late model what u guys run is it like a stock losi late model or are the hopped up would like to try but on a budget. If so what are the rules and is it on the asphalt i hear classics buildin a dirt oval in the future


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY ELSE???
> JEFF I FOUND THE REAR POD PLATES FOR YOUR BRP....YOU WANT THEM??
> THE PRICE IS RIGHT..FREE BABY!!!!


Sure Dave. I'll be out of town this weekend so no racing for me. next weekend I'll be there. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

billybrown9488 said:


> intrested in late model what u guys run is it like a stock losi late model or are the hopped up would like to try but on a budget. If so what are the rules and is it on the asphalt i hear classics buildin a dirt oval in the future


THE CLASS IS COMPLETELY STOCK...EXCEPT YOUR ALLOWED TO CHANGE SHOCK OIL..AND YOUR ALLOWED UP TO 1400s ANY FACTORY ASSEMBLED BATTERY PACKS...IF YOU BREAK YOU MUST REPLACE WITH LOSI FACTORY PARTS.
WE RACE ON CARPET MOST OF THE TIME...BUT WE WILL TRY THE ASPHALT TRACK SOMETIME.
STEVE WAS TALKING ABOUT A DIRT OVAL...BUT HE HAS ALOT ON HIS PLATE AND HASN'T STARTED YET.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

You got it indoors or out it doesnt matter.

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Next week I'm bringing in the equiptment and I'm going to put the dirt oval inside the asphalt oval for now until I can get alot more dirt brought in. So we should have the track ready by next Sat.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Steve, Did Anybody Show Tonight??


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Good call Dave, we had three. There will be a good crowd on Sun. for the offroad, see ya then. 

Steve


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> There will be a good crowd on Sun. for the offroad, see ya then.
> 
> Steve


I'LL BE THERE...
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
BUT I HAVE TO WARN YOU I HAVEN'T RACED ON DIRT IN YEARS.:drunk::freak:


----------



## billybrown9488 (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet so the class is more about drivin. Need a couple of weeks to save enough to buy car but want to race. Classic hobbys has these in stock right.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

billybrown9488 said:


> sweet so the class is more about drivin. Need a couple of weeks to save enough to buy car but want to race. Classic hobbys has these in stock right.


I THINK THEY STILL DO...ASK STEVE A.K.A. GENERAL...HE RUNS CLASSIC.
COME ON OUT AND RACE WITH US WHEN YOU GET ONE.:thumbsup:
WE'RE STARTING TO RACE ON DIRT BUT IF THE WEATHER IS BAD WE GO INDOORS.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

So...Whats The Plan For This Weekend???
Who's Racing And When???
I Have A Brp Points Race Friday...what About Saturday OR Sunday???


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

i think that Saturday is the dirt oval? gonna try to be there if it is!


----------



## kwik magic (May 16, 2008)

I beleve it will be dirt oval at least thts what me and rod will be doing prob late mod maybe dab in a lil nitro but wev been hungry for dirt thnk it will b a blast but still waiting to hear from the gen to see how its going if anyone has any info on how the dirt is comming pls let me know. looking to get dirty hehe:wave::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY STEVE...IS IT DIRT YET????:tongue:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

the've been putting me off on the dirt until tomarrow. It was going to be here yesterday and it wasn't, then it was going to be here today and it wasn't , so know he's telling me tomarrow so lets pray that it's here so I can start getting it ready. This dirt i am buying so you would think they would bring it, but i guess money doesn't always talk..

This Fri. we will not be open , and we will be running inside on the carpet Sat. so bring on the carpet cars.

Steve


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

OK INDOORS ON SATURDAY.:thumbsup:
WHO'S GOING TO BE THERE???:wave:
WHAT TIME ARE YOU OPENING??? WHAT TIME DOES RACING START???


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Troy Emily And Myself Will Be There For 18t,mini Late Model And Spec Truck


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ANYBODY ELSE GOING TO SHOW THIS SATURDAY???....PLEASE POST:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday for sure. Maybe Saturday if it looks like we'll get enough people. Hey Davon what time is the BRP race. I might come to Freddie's to check it out. 
Let me know, Jeff


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BRP race is at 7:00 pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Sunday for me, was really lookin forward to the dirt oval, not feelin the carpet this week...


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

There's going to be about 800 tons of dirt brought in on Wed. The dirt they tryed to bring was full of rocks so i had them take it back. I went and found another place that has it and they said we can hane as much as we can haul. So there is four Trucks lined up to bring the dirt in on Wed. It will be for the oval, the offroad, and the big oval in the back. I'm hoping we can get it in by this Sat.so we can run. I'v3e looked at Freddie's dirt racing on Fri. so we will be running on Sat. with the asphalt. I don't think it will be a problem because we can use the same loop for both tracks and we will have a better turnout that way. If it does cause any problems we will switch the days back to Fri. Either way there is electric and lights so it should be pretty cool.

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as the rules go, they will be the same as we run indoors that way everything is simple and we can run the people that go to the other tracks as well. Hopefully everybody follows that way we can race together and injoy the differant tracks that are avalible to run on.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Steve,
when the dirt oval is put down is the surface going to be loose dirt or solid packed clay type surface ?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> As far as the rules go, they will be the same as we run indoors that way everything is simple and we can run the people that go to the other tracks as well. Hopefully everybody follows that way we can race together and injoy the differant tracks that are avalible to run on.
> 
> Steve:thumbsup:


FANTASTIC....:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Are You Going To Be Running This Saturday...indoors Or Outside???


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We will be running inside this Sat. Doors will open at4 and the races will start at 6

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

As soon as the dirt starts coming in I will build the tracks, and then we will bring in clay for the top of the surface.
All of this just takes time and alot of money. I'm putting it in as I can, I just need the rain to stay away for a while so they can get the dirt and bring it.
This place is open every weekend from daylight till after dark. Through the week it's hard to work other jobs and be here at the same time, but thats the only way to do it right now. When all these tracks are put in it should be alittle more easy to be around the shop. This will be the place to go for all the dirt tracks , and the biggest and best carpet track in this area. I'm shooting to have one of the only places you can run all the differant cars, trucks , and buggies. Unless someone else does the same thing, But if someone does then we should have one heck of a point series. 
When I opened this shop, I opened it for a reason, and thats because I love this hobby and I want to make a place we can all go to, to race and have a good time without all the BS attached. Since I've been here we've came to a whole nother level at this shop and it's not stoping there. When I get these other tracks completed we will be one of the only muti track facilities in Ohio with more than just two or three tracks, we will have about 9 or ten, and if that dont pull enough people to keep me here during the week, well I better hit the Darn lottery, because I'm not quiting. I was told by more than one and thru the grapevine more than two that I would not last more than two months. Well I guess those people didn't know what kind of determination I have, and I don't think they knew the HELL I was through before and during the biggining of starting this little crusade. But take a good look because this aint sht compared to that, so the only way I will quit is if the racers want me to, and I don't really think that is going to happen either, everyone of them I've met so far seems to like the direction we are going, and some how we've all became pretty good friends. So bottom line is keep your cars off ebay and charge um up, because there is more to come.

General :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Determination*

THERE WILL BE 3 OF US THERE AND 2 OTHERS FOR 18TH T,B,R, AND LATE MODEL AND SPEC TRUCK...*TRUST WHAT STEVE IS SAYING IT WILL BE AWSOME WHEN IT'S ALL DONE, BUT BETWEEN THE COST,THE WEATHER AND STEVE WORKING ANOTHER JOB TO KEEP ALL IT GOING IT WILL TAKE SOME TIME AND THE SUPPORT OF RACERS EVEN THE WINTER SEASON RACERS COMING OUT IN THE SUMMER...LOOK AT WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR THE CARPET TRACK RACING ALL OF A SUDDEN WE HAD A BRAND NEW TRACK AND PITS AND A TOTALLY BRAND NEW RENOVATED BIULDING.TRUST ME IF IT WASN'T FOR THE RAIN ALL THE DIRT TRACKS WOULD BE DONE..STEVE LOVES THIS HOBBY AND IS DOING EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO HELP IT GROW.IF YOU KNEW STEVES DETERMINATION LIKE I DO TRUST ME HE'S THERE TO STAY....HOPE TO SEE SOME NEW RACERS INSIDE THIS SATURDAY BECAUSE OUTSIDE IS DEFINATLY A WASH OUT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


General said:


> As soon as the dirt starts coming in I will build the tracks, and then we will bring in clay for the top of the surface.
> All of this just takes time and alot of money. I'm putting it in as I can, I just need the rain to stay away for a while so they can get the dirt and bring it.
> This place is open every weekend from daylight till after dark. Through the week it's hard to work other jobs and be here at the same time, but thats the only way to do it right now. When all these tracks are put in it should be alittle more easy to be around the shop. This will be the place to go for all the dirt tracks , and the biggest and best carpet track in this area. I'm shooting to have one of the only places you can run all the differant cars, trucks , and buggies. Unless someone else does the same thing, But if someone does then we should have one heck of a point series.
> When I opened this shop, I opened it for a reason, and thats because I love this hobby and I want to make a place we can all go to, to race and have a good time without all the BS attached. Since I've been here we've came to a whole nother level at this shop and it's not stoping there. When I get these other tracks completed we will be one of the only muti track facilities in Ohio with more than just two or three tracks, we will have about 9 or ten, and if that dont pull enough people to keep me here during the week, well I better hit the Darn lottery, because I'm not quiting. I was told by more than one and thru the grapevine more than two that I would not last more than two months. Well I guess those people didn't know what kind of determination I have, and I don't think they knew the HELL I was through before and during the biggining of starting this little crusade. But take a good look because this aint sht compared to that, so the only way I will quit is if the racers want me to, and I don't really think that is going to happen either, everyone of them I've met so far seems to like the direction we are going, and some how we've all became pretty good friends. So bottom line is keep your cars off ebay and charge um up, because there is more to come.
> ...


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing most people don't want is to wait. Everyone wants it NOW. I just got to know Steve this spring and let me tell you he is determined to make this work and he will. Instead of everyone complaining maybe they should support him and his tracks and quit being a bunch of whinning crybabies. I for one will be there every chance I get!
Just my thoughts.
Jeff
Support your local tracks before you have to support the long distance ones!!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

And it won't be as much fun racing on ebay.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> We will be running inside this Sat. Doors will open at4 and the races will start at 6
> 
> Steve


I'LL BE THERE...ANYBODY ELSE????


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

* THE DIRT HAS ARRIVED ANYONE WANTING TO HELP OUT STEVE HE WILL BE THERE ALL WEEK GETTING THE DIRT/CLAY OVAL DONE AND THE OFFROAD TRACK IS GETTING A NEW LOOK WITH ALL THE NEW DIRT.ALL THE TRACKS WILL BE DONE FOR SATURDAY...A FEW MORE HANDS WOULD REALLY HELP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok people the dirt and clay is finilly on the track. You are going to love it . It is a completely clay oval in side the asphalt. Baby butt smooth and ready for action, so bring on your cars and plan on having a great time racing. We will be racing on Sat. Practice will start at noon and racing will start at 2:00. Give me alittle time and I will have the lights hooked up and we will be racing under the lights once again.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

SOUNDS GREAT STEVE...:thumbsup:
IF YOUR GOING TO RACE THIS SATURDAY POST UP...:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone 4 Saturday????


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Oooooooooooo Ya Bring Out Those 18b,t's,sliders,late Models We Even Have Touring Cars Like The Tc3 With Late Model Bodies


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Don and I should be there with our mini late models.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We got the pipe put around it today and there were about 6 guys playing on it who all thought it was going to be a great track to race on. See you guy's tomarrow.

Steve

The guys were talking about starting at five and ending under the lights tomarrow, what do you think?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE...JUST GIVE ME A TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kwik magic (May 16, 2008)

im down for some night racing the sun is evil but ya man the trks are how u say freking awsomeand i mean aaaaawwwwsssooomeeee!!!!!!!!!!! offroad trk is like pro S#@t so much better then befor. HECK OF A JOB STEVE:thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ALSO WITH A LATER STARTING TIME IT WILL HELP THOSE THAT WORK ON SATURDAY.:thumbsup:
JUST TELL US WHEN RACING WILL START.:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

You guys can start practice at 2:00 and we will start the race around 5-5:30.I'll get the lights hooked up today and have everything ready for this afternoon.

Steve


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> You guys can start practice at 2:00 and we will start the race around 5-5:30.I'll get the lights hooked up today and have everything ready for this afternoon.
> 
> Steve


THANKS STEVE...SEE U AROUND 2...:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Are We Pitting Inside???


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

QUOTE=DAVON;2454057]Are We Pitting Inside???[/QUOTE]WHEN THE DIRT OFFROAD STARTED STEVE DIDN'T WANT THE DIRT GETTING TRACKED INSIDE SO JUST INCASE BRING A TABLE AND EXTENSION CORD *ENLESS STEVE POST THAT WE CAN PIT INSIDE*:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HAD ALOT OF FUN LAST NIGHT :thumbsup:
STEVE REALLY DID A GREAT JOB WITH HIS OVAL AND OFF ROAD TRACKS.
NOW ALL HE NEEDS IS THE RACERS TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE TRACKS. THANKS TO BOB & DON FOR WATERING THE TRACK AND THE VOLUNTEER MARSHALLS...THANKS STEVE FOR ALL THE WORK.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ARE YOU RACING THIS SATURDAY?? 
WHAT TIMES ARE YOU PLANNING ON??
:thumbsup::wave:
HOPE TO SEE MORE LATE MODELS AND SLIDERS THERE.:thumbsup:
IT WAS A BLAST ON THE DIRT.:woohoo:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, we'll be racing every Sat from 6 till end of race.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Who's Going To Be There Saturday???
Post Up.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

hi all. Looking this over seeing the rules what are legal tires? been a little bored latly may just have to get a car and run some summer fun. I love the idea of box stock spec racing.


----------



## kwik magic (May 16, 2008)

me and rod will b thr im runing 18t with a mcallister late model body works vary well fits good u have to trim the back a lil but looks sweet see ya sat:woohoo::wave:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*the Concrete Work Was Done Today And The Banking And Smoothing Of The Track Will Begin Tommorow With A Few Machines,water, Rotor Tiller,and Rollers....GET READY FOR SOME DIRT OVAL SATURDAY*


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well its the time we've all been waiting for. The track is in and smooth as can be. I in stalled some nice banking in the corners, finished the concrete around the edges, and am watering the crap out of it right now, so bring um on we should have some good lap times tonight. Practice will start at 2 and racing will start at 6. See you all then.

Steve:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE AROUND 4....CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't Worry About Any Weather We Will Just Go Inside,but The Weather Looks Fine


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bring Out The 1/18th T,b,and R They Are Great On The Clay Oval.we Have Been Putting Late Model Bodies On Them.


----------



## marioparnelli (Sep 28, 2001)

I had a good time racing with you guys saturday! Thanks, Bob for the loan of the rear tires, They made a huge diference. Steve has done a great job of building the track and I know he has plans in place to make it even better. Craig


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Craig, glad you had a good time. Starting this Sat. we will be charging 10.00 instead of 15.00 per class which will make it a little easer on everyone and possibly pick up a few more racers.See you all soon 

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

General said:


> Thanks Craig, glad you had a good time. Starting this Sat. we will be charging 10.00 instead of 15.00 per class which will make it a little easer on everyone and possibly pick up a few more racers.See you all soon
> 
> Steve:thumbsup:


*COOOOOOL!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*DAVE STEVE HAS THE SLASHES IN ARE YOU GETTING 1 AND JOINING US:woohoo::woohoo:*


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> *DAVE STEVE HAS THE SLASHES IN ARE YOU GETTING 1 AND JOINING US:woohoo::woohoo:*


IM THINKING ABOUT IT...:freak::drunk::freak:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

anyone got any pics of the dirt oval ?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> anyone got any pics of the dirt oval ?


It changes for the better each week. Pictures are outdated the minute there taken. You'll have to bring your 18B out and see for yourself.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

erock1331 said:


> anyone got any pics of the dirt oval ?


E WE ARE WAITING TILL THE NEW STAND FOR THE OVAL IS DONE AND THE ASPHALT TRACK BACK STRAIGHT WALL IS DONE.POSSIBLY BY FRIDAY..WHEN THE PICS ARE PUT UP WE WANT YOU TO SAY WOWWWWW:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

ICEMAN96 said:


> *DAVE STEVE HAS THE SLASHES IN ARE YOU GETTING 1 AND JOINING US:woohoo::woohoo:*


I think Logan needs one to race with you guys!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*DEFINITELY HE DOES REALLY GOOD HE WILL BE PUTTING A WOOPNG ON US..GLAD TO SEE HE HAD FUN.CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU GUYS TO COME BACK.RODNEY:wave:*


martian 710 said:


> I think Logan needs one to race with you guys!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

We should be there Saturday!!!


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Sounds like you guys are having a great time to bad i wont be out. Steve keep up the good work see you indoors


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*WELL WE ADDED MORE CLAY FOR MORE BANKING.WE HAVE THE WHITE DIVIDER WALL INBETWEEN THE ASPHALT AND CLAY..THE TRACK IS AWSOME,HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SATURDAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Logan and I will be there!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE..:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Logan and I had a good time last night even though the race puter took a crap. Thanks Steve!!! Hopefully we'll get a chance to make it out again!!! The carpet track is nice also!!! Logan had a blast running my slider around it.(He was getting around pretty good with it). The new tires on his 18t made it a lot easier for him to drive on the dirt. He was getting pretty good at throwing it sideways an powersliding the whole turn until he stripped the gears in both diffs.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When is the next Losi Late Model dirt oval race? Date and time please.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> When is the next Losi Late Model dirt oval race? Date and time please.


Every Saturday racing starts at 6:00 pm!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

martian 710 said:


> Every Saturday racing starts at 6:00 pm!!!:thumbsup:


 They've been running Late Models, sliders, rc18's, and Slashes(them suckers are big!!!!).


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> They've been running Late Models, sliders, rc18's, and Slashes(them suckers are big!!!!).


Ya, I was at Pit Road Raceway in Columbus and a few guys were running the Slashes...I was impressed with how well they could take the jumps!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

1poedracer - Pm


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

4 more slashes are in if anyone is interested.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> When is the next Losi Late Model dirt oval race? Date and time please.


EVERY SATURDAY
DOORS OPEN AT 2PM RACING AT 6ish...WE PIT INSIDE OR OUTSIDE IF YOU WANT


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

How many slashes on a sat and do you have a true stock slash class ?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Marty Mangione said:


> How many slashes on a sat and do you have a true stock slash class ?


MARTY, THERES 3 MAYBE 4 THAT SHOW ON SATURDAY....THEY RUN THEM ON THE OVAL *NOT THE OFF ROAD* THATS ON SUNDAYS.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Is the oval banked? or flat?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's banked.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Racing starts at 6pm on sat. What time do you guys get done? and are the slashes stock???


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think we got done around 10:00 and the slashes are stock.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Kool, See You Sat!!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I have the slashes in. There are three left and going fast.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> I think we got done around 10:00 and the slashes are stock.


Bret - you going to make it out Saturday?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, Logan and I will be there. I still have to find another set of diff gears and a couple shim kits for his 18t or it will be 2wd this weekend!!! If I can't get it fixed he might be running late model with us.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> Yes, Logan and I will be there. I still have to find another set of diff gears and a couple shim kits for his 18t or it will be 2wd this weekend!!! If I can't get it fixed he might be running late model with us.


LET ME KNOW I THINK I HAVE A SET OF DIFFGEARS:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*THE CLAY OVAL IS BANKED AND VERY SMOOTH.THERE ARE VERY GOOD CLASSES OF RC18'ns,losi sliders,losi late models and oooooo YA THE SLASHES[[[STOCK OUT OF THE BOX]]]]:thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo:*


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

ICEMAN96 said:


> LET ME KNOW I THINK I HAVE A SET OF DIFFGEARS:thumbsup:


I took a road trip during a rainstorm today and found some!!!:thumbsup: Thanks!!!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

DAVON said:


> EVERY SATURDAY
> DOORS OPEN AT 2PM RACING AT 6ish...WE PIT INSIDE OR OUTSIDE IF YOU WANT


does steve get there any earlier than 2:00 ?
wouldnt mind running a couple packs through around 11-noon or so.
Cant stay to race though. Got plans in the evening.
Is it still $10 to practice ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

if I pit out side - do I need to bring a table?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

yes, and for the guys who are running the slashes I Am alowing the bow ties to run on the tracks here because of them being packed clay its needed to get better traction.

Steve


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> if I pit out side - do I need to bring a table?


 
You'll also need a pit light. Everyone else pits inside.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

The Track Looks Awsome The Crew Drug It Raked Water Rolled With The Mower Tires.can You Say Smooooooooooth


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> You'll also need a pit light. Everyone else pits inside.


Thanks Bob - I will just pit inside....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night of racing. The track is nice and smooth, and the fireworks are a nice bonus!

Keep up the great work Steve!


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

nice seeing you again micro. you coming back out anytime soon?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It was nice to see you out racing! I will try. I am racing the BRP on Friday the 22nd, so not sure if I will make it out Saturday the 23rd. I think it would be cool to get a series going between the two tracks - the flat oval and the banked oval, but we will see if that will fly.

I may just have a slider for next outing!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

BRING OUT THOSE RC18's THEY HAVE BEEN A BLAST


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's Coming Saturday


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Logan and I won't be there. We have a BRP race Fri. night. It's just to far to go an to much going on to do twice in one weekend. Have fun!!! Maybe we'll see ya next weekend if your racing.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm Out This Week...see You Next Saturday.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's running there 18T's,B's, and R's on the onroad carpet starting sept 5th.Tthere are 4 so far


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is there dirt oval racing this Sat?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Is there dirt oval racing this Sat?


Yes and it looks like sun. I believe racing starts at 6pm.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

agholub said:


> Yes and it looks like sun. I believe racing starts at 6pm.


YES I'LL BE THERE BUD STOP BY....RACING STARTS 6ish.
YOU CAN USE ONE OF MY CARS.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I put a Mcallister late model body on my 18T and ran it for a few minutes tonight at the track. I like it much better than the losi late model. I might bring it out tommorrow night.
Jeff


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The dirt oval season is now over. Indoor carpet racing starts next Saturday 9/6/08.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

18t,b And R's Will Be Running Theres 3 For Sure Saturday


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rodney you got a PM


----------



## GareySmiley (Oct 5, 2001)

What do you guys charge and/or discharge your 2/3 A 6 cell packs at?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Garey I've have good luck charging my pack at 2 amps with a .04 peak detect on my old T30. Get's it slightly warm. 
Takes about 15 minutes with some charge left in it. About 25 minutes if its about dead. I've never discharged it.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Who's Bringing There 18th Out Tomorrow


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

GareySmiley said:


> What do you guys charge and/or discharge your 2/3 A 6 cell packs at?


I discharge at 15 amps. That is a hard wired pack if your using plugs You have to watch which kind. If they are the stock plugs they will melt.

Charge We all go 3 amps.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What time does oval racing start on Saturdays ? When do door open also.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> What time does oval racing start on Saturdays ? When do door open also.


DOORS OPEN AT 11.
RACING STARTS AT 5


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What about Sundays?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunday is outside offroad racing for the rest of the month. Gates open at 10am. Racing starts at 2pm.

Friday night is BRP Mini carpet Road Course racing! Doors open at 4pm and racing starts around 7pm. We've also been racing Vintage Trans Am, Foam TC, and RC18s.


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

The Friday Road Course traction is coming up nicely. 

We have a full-sized track and LOTS of pit space with tables, chairs and electric at EACH STATION. We can even offer on-site food. 

We don't start racing until 7:00 Friday so there's even some practice time.

Come join us!!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Curiosity got the best of me. What is the Vintage Trans Am Class.
Anyone got a link to the kit they run in that class ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

erock1331 said:


> Curiosity got the best of me. What is the Vintage Trans Am Class.
> Anyone got a link to the kit they run in that class ?


www.usvintagetransam.com


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

erock1331 said:


> Curiosity got the best of me. What is the Vintage Trans Am Class.
> Anyone got a link to the kit they run in that class ?


We are racing these on Fridays until Nov 2 when we move to Sundays. Come on down and check them out. It is probably our most competitive class with the best turnout week after week.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

1/18th Don't Forget The The Race Saturday There Has Been Good Turnouts Of 18t,b,r And Sliders And Late Models


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

THIS SATURDAY DOORS OPEN AT 8 RACING AROUND 12-12.30:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, now that we are getting racers back to the tracks for the indoor season, the prices will be ajusted to make it easier on everyone who comes out to support these races.
All 1/10th 15.00 per class
All 1/18th scale 10.00 per class
We look forward to seeing you all back for another great season.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone Wanting To Practice Tomorrow We Will Be There From 12 -8.THIS INCUDES ALL 18th scale


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We had 8 18th scales last week and still growing, so if you got one bring it out a have a blast with the rest of us.

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Its a great track to run on.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*The New Roade Coarse*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

ICEMAN96 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


THE ROAD COURSE IS A BLAST


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Are they still racing 18T/B's on the roadcourse friday nights?
Or do they just run them on saturday's on the oval ?
Thinking about running later this month.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

erock1331 said:


> Are they still racing 18T/B's on the roadcourse friday nights?
> Or do they just run them on saturday's on the oval ?
> Thinking about running later this month.


Mini rc18 roadcourse racing is on Sundays (There has been a class every week - Rudi is tough to beat). Doors open @ 10am. Racing starts @ 1pm.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Are the rules still bone stock (other than foam tires) ?
So what do they run on Friday nights ?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

*New to the HobbyTalk, New to racing*

Hey all,

My name is Josh and I've been in the r/c hobby for a few years now. I'm going to attempt to step into the racing world a bit and this sounds like a great place to go in my area. I live in Aurora and I will be racing an RC18T. I also have another RC18 with an oval conversion which may finally get some use since it sounds like you guys do some oval racing as well. That's awesome. I also have a Mini slider I could turn left with. A have a couple questions though...

What kind of power plants are your 1:18 fellas running? Currently I'm running neither Lipo nor brushless power. I have a couple trinity brushed motors to choose from and a couple GP1100 packs.

Do I need to pick up a personal transponder or are transponders available to borrow at the track?

What type of tires are you guys running? I have a set of foams I've never used yet and also some homemade rubber slicks.

That's about all I can think of for now..


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

erock1331 said:


> Are the rules still bone stock (other than foam tires) ?
> So what do they run on Friday nights ?


The rules are pretty loose. Cars do not have to be bone stock. The guys who win run stock motors and batteries. Sometimes a lipo. Brushless motors are too much for the track... those are the guys with the stripped gears and broken cars. Foam tires are the ticket.

Friday is usually oval practice. Thursday is road practice. Call ahead to make sure Steve is open for practice.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Josh and I've been in the r/c hobby for a few years now. I'm going to attempt to step into the racing world a bit and this sounds like a great place to go in my area. I live in Aurora and I will be racing an RC18T. I also have another RC18 with an oval conversion which may finally get some use since it sounds like you guys do some oval racing as well. That's awesome. I also have a Mini slider I could turn left with. A have a couple questions though...
> 
> ...



Hi Josh and welcome to HobbyTalk!

Personal transponders are recommended though there are free transponders you can use at the track (they are getting old and sometimes miss laps  ). A personal transponder is a purchase you will not regret if you get into racing. They also hold their value for resale very well. We use AMB transponders. There is another company in England (PTX?) that sells cheaper ones that work well with the AMB lap counter too.

I'd suggest a stock/slower motor. Speed will not help you until you can drive smoothly around the track and that usually takes some time to develop. Oval is Saturday. Road racing is Sunday. Foam tires work the best on the RC18s.

Bring your car on down to the track and have some fun. Everyone will be glad to help you get started and answer any questions you might have. The hobby shop has most RC18 parts in stock just in case.

See you at the track,

Andy


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Andy -- Thanks for the info. One more question. On sunday road course racing, they dont put jumps in the track do they ?

Lessen - Classic is great for a first time racer. The track is really big especially for an 18th scale car. So very forgiving until you get the driving lines down.

I agree with Andy's comments about the racing.
Slower was actually faster.
I went to the track one time on a practice night.
Steve let me run one of his 18T's. The gears were shot so I know speed was lost there. Didnt matter. Ended up winning one of the mock heats we ran that night. As long as you kept it clean you were in every race.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

erock1331 said:


> Andy -- Thanks for the info. One more question. On sunday road course racing, they dont put jumps in the track do they ?


Most weeks they do put 3 jumps out. The fast guys roll over them slow and avoid air. I think on the weeks the Gate racers will be with us, there will be no jumps. There is a wall climb thing too but the current configuration does not work with it.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd actually prefer it without jumps. Seemed like on practice night it just tore up the cars even more.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like I'm ready to go then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey fellas, I'm looking for the location and Google is giving me two addresses. A Waterloo Rd. address and a Stevenson Ave. address. Which is it?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

1994 Waterloo rd.... it is state route 224 east of route 77. hobby talk track finder has it


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Chuck. Sorry, I didn't see the trackfinder link up there. I'm new to this site. I don't know if I'll make it this Sunday... maybe next. Need to align childcare  I'd love to run oval some Saturday. I did up a sweet Nascar paint job on a McAllister body about a year ago and would like to actually race it. It was originally supposed to be a shelf queen body but I find myself not caring about saving nice bodies these days. It's not nice looking if nobody see's it right?

Yes, I'm a HUGE Jamie McMurray fan


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Thanks Chuck. Sorry, I didn't see the trackfinder link up there. I'm new to this site. I don't know if I'll make it this Sunday... maybe next. Need to align childcare  I'd love to run oval some Saturday. I did up a sweet Nascar paint job on a McAllister body about a year ago and would like to actually race it. It was originally supposed to be a shelf queen body but I find myself not caring about saving nice bodies these days. It's not nice looking if nobody see's it right?
> 
> Yes, I'm a HUGE Jamie McMurray fan


all that maters is that you find the place, 
see you some Saturday.

Chuck


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

I need have a few questions to ask about the classes down there. PM if you would like to try to answer my questions. And sorry I just butted into this thread.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Lesson - Thats one tough looking body! Super paint job.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Great paint job:thumbsup:


----------



## AABatteries (Jan 14, 2009)

Should've mentioned this earlier... Cool paint job. I'll have to look for it on Saturday. Hopefully I can make it down tomorrow night and hopefully get me an RC18.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I won't be doing oval this week. I'll be there tomorrow for some road racing though. I'm gonna try to make it down on a Saturday for some oval racing in Feb. maybe.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks to all that came out today, It was a fun day and ALOT of great racing going on. See the ya next week.

Steve


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, that was a lot of fun. I'm gonna see what I can do about coming down every other weekend or so. I think I'd like to enter another class as well. One class just didn't keep me occupied enough.


----------



## Announcer Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Yeah, that was a lot of fun. I'm gonna see what I can do about coming down every other weekend or so. I think I'd like to enter another class as well. One class just didn't keep me occupied enough.


What! You didn't have enough to do? You can be in charge of my cars!!!!!I've got too much to do - I forgot to charge my batteries for the third qualifier.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh, mine simply didn't charge for the 3rd qual. Bad cell I think. Oh well. Just an excuse to buy a fresh pack or two 

I did like having the jumps out there for the mini's. They're pretty big for 1:18 scale but it certainly introduces a different set of challenges as opposed to a complete flat track. I thought the jumps were fun and look forward to them the next time I come down.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I just seen this on the outdoor thread. www.ClassicRCRaceways.com


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

If anybody has thought of getting into this class I have another RC18 for sale. This isn't the car I brought down a couple weeks ago, it just has the body that I ran that day.

http://www.rcnitrotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60662

I'll let it go for $200. I can bring it down to Classic in person.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have my 18b ready to rock again, but with the daytona & all probably won't be out tomorrow. Sorry Rudi. :wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

This thread doesn't get much traffic aye? I just bought parts to turn my 18B to a R. It should be fun.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm guessing they didn't use the jumps for the 18s this past weekend?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Lessen - Are you interested in some sidework painting bodies? I've gone beyond my own limited capabilities. LOL


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually, I'm kinda maxed out right now with paint projects. I'm in the process of doing 6 similar on-road bodies for some web buddies of mine plus I want to give my off-road racers a new look for this summer... plus a couple other paint projects that have been on the backburner for quite some time.


----------

